# Spoiler Thread



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF is up with these refs

- lashly getting finished by 6-7 BACK of the head shots

- noons finishing with an illegal knee

ur thoughts .... some people in here will say shut up dude its a fight but rules r rules..

my disclamer is that both guys were done anyway :sarcastic12:


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

ufc4life said:


> WTF is up with these refs
> 
> - lashly getting finished by 6-7 BACK of the head shots
> 
> ...


ref called the fight right before the knee but yea that ref was brutal lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The stand up in the Lashley/Griggs fight was horrible, who stands up a guy who is in full mount to have a cut checked? Excuse me you look like your hurt so I would like you to give up that very dominant position and start back up in a neutral one that is your opponents strength.


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

King Mo....wha were you doing ?


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The stand up in the Lashley/Griggs fight was horrible, who stands up a guy who is in full mount to have a cut checked? Excuse me you look like your hurt so I would like you to give up that very dominant position and start back up in a neutral one that is your opponents strength.


i admit it that was a bad stand up, but bobby was done, no way he was going to finish the fight he was done way before that


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

The Lashley and Noons fights were horribly reffed. How do you stand up a fighter who has the most dominant position in the cage with under a minute left. And in the KJ noons fight there were 2 missed calls. The punch that flash ko'd gurgel after the bell should have been a DQ and the illegal kick to the head BEFORE the ref called the fight should have been a DQ. Can we have Herb Dean, Josh Rosenthal and Big John ref all fights. Jeez


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Toxic said:


> The stand up in the Lashley/Griggs fight was horrible, *who stands up a guy who is in full mount to have a cut checked?* Excuse me you look like your hurt so I would like you to give up that very dominant position and start back up in a neutral one that is your opponents strength.


you're kidding right?..right? i refuse to believe this happened.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mike28 said:


> The Lashley and Noons fights were horribly reffed. How do you stand up a fighter who has the most dominant position in the cage with under a minute left. And in the KJ noons fight there were 2 missed calls. The punch that flash ko'd gurgel after the bell should have been a DQ and the illegal kick to the head BEFORE the ref called the fight should have been a DQ. Can we have Herb Dean, Josh Rosenthal and Big John ref all fights. Jeez


It wasn't after the bell he started throwing it at the bell if Gurgel went out there it would be a KO victory. The knee wasn't before the fight was called he was pushing Noons in the middle of it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

King MO moussasi needs to work on his skills instead of his entrances.







SIDE-NOTE:Why do we have to put "SPOILER" in the thread title?. I mean what kind of ******* retard goes onto a MMA forum where people talk about MMA especially after a night of fights and not expect to find out the results.....absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike28 said:


> The Lashley and Noons fights were horribly reffed. How do you stand up a fighter who has the most dominant position in the cage with under a minute left. And in the KJ noons fight there were 2 missed calls. The punch that flash ko'd gurgel after the bell should have been a DQ and the illegal kick to the head BEFORE the ref called the fight should have been a DQ. Can we have Herb Dean, *Josh Rosenthal* and Big John ref all fights. Jeez


I am veeeeeeeeeeery upset about this post.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't stand Bobby Lashley. But pulling him from a full mount was absolutly ridiculous. And he could have finished that fight from that position that he earned.. tired or not.


----------



## killgore (Aug 20, 2010)

ufc4life said:


> WTF is up with these refs
> 
> - lashly getting finished by 6-7 BACK of the head shots
> 
> ...


I agree completely.I can understand why the ref wanted to check the cut,but to not give Bobby the mount position back was just unacceptable.Then to top it off the guy repeatedly hits Lashley in the back of the head as he shoots for the takedown.

Now the Gurgel-Noons fight was just about the ref not getting there in time.Yes Noons threw the illegal knee/kick to a downed opponent but Gurgel was clearly hurt after that first punch in the second round and considering he had already been KO'd after the first round there was no reason for the official to allow the fight to continue.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Big John needs to give classes...*

...Yeah, the refs were shot. The Noons' knee to Gurgel was as illegal as a meth lab. Even though Noons pretty much ended it at the bell in rd 1. with that nasty left hook, Big John needs to school these cherry refs.
...Lashley was strong but that muscle drinks oxygen like a fish. Besides that cut was gruesome. Nice hammerfist win for Griggs. 
..Gurgel should have used his bread & butter. You stand with an MMA/boxer- bad things can happen. Gurgel was connecting but K.J's timing...bingo. To disqualify Noons would have been by the book but K.J. landed finishing shots. Fighting Diaz or Melendez would be a barnburner. Noons calling out boxer Mayweather Jr. is nuts. K.J. can box but he would get seriously schooled by the best. 
...Jacare won the exchanges- big heart by a true hero. Kennedy's face was trashed. Legit decision for Jacare.
...I was very impressed with Feijao's patience. Mo started off well with that big slam but Feijao's TDD was exceptional throughtout given Mo's top notch wrestling. 
...Well, this time Muay Thai won. Mo gased, got caught with a crisp Muay Thai knee that was the beginning of the end. Those finishing elbows-- a few landed on the top of the head and some on the temple. Elbows to the temple is a surefire finish. Nice win for Feijao. Truly, the refs need classes. Good night of fights though...:thumbsup:


----------



## killgore (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah,Lashley was dead tired.He needs to get rid of some of that excess muscle because at that level of competition you have to expect fights to go past the first and you have to be ready for it,and Lashley needs to be even more prepared considering he is still relying heavily on his wrestling style.I think had the ref given him back the mount he wouldv'e gotten the TKO but as soon as he stood them back up Lashley was done.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Brock has even more muscle and went three rounds with Heath Herring so saying he needs to loose muscle isn't a legitimate argument!:thumbsdown:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I can't stand Bobby Lashley. But pulling him from a full mount was absolutly ridiculous. And he could have finished that fight from that position that he earned.. tired or not.


 sorry man but there was no way i couldve seen lashley finishing that fight even if he got the mount back from the ref after the time out. he blew his load and woulda lost in the opening minutes of the third anyway, i personally cant wait to see how he reacts to his first loss


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Blew his load?:thumb02:


----------



## vaners (Dec 24, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I can't stand Bobby Lashley. But pulling him from a full mount was absolutly ridiculous. And he could have finished that fight from that position that he earned.. tired or not.


Completely agree but either way Lashley gassed. Maybe muscles like that are just not worth it in the sport anymore. 
http://www.cagedinsider.com/strikeforce/events-results-strikeforce/chad-griggs-kos-bobby-lashley/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, just becaue Carwin and Lashley gassed doesn't mean those types of muscles are no longer needed, look at Lesnar!:confused02:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

King Lol!!!!


----------



## vaners (Dec 24, 2009)

You're right its not always but I think the oxygen required to keep those muscles pumped can take away from cardio.. Me personally, I'd pick cardio over strength.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you need to condition yourself to go that long and you can anything, which Brock has done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, just becaue Carwin and Lashley gassed doesn't mean those types of muscles are no longer needed, look at Lesnar!:confused02:


brocks got the frame for it, while lashly is bloated...it's not natural.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Brock has even more muscle and went three rounds with Heath Herring so saying he needs to loose muscle isn't a legitimate argument!:thumbsdown:


If you look at the Brock of WWE and the Brock of today you'll see a big defference.

I don't think Lashley's worked anywhere near as hard as Lesnar to get in fighting shape.


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> King MO *moussasi* needs to work on his skills instead of his entrances.


You are seriously the dude with the WORST posts in all the forum...I think you might have the worst rep around...




King Mo LAWAL is a very talented dude...i just dont know what he was thinking last nght...He kept hitting big shot after big shot and was still very ocky about everything..

This lost * I HOPE * will be the best thing that ever happened to him


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Enjoyed the event. Bobby Lashley's lucky that he didn't step up and take on top competition like SF wanted him to. Griggs isn't a bum, but if Lashley really wants to go far in this sport he needs to be beating guys like Griggs. Gurgel-Noons was a great fight. Same old story with Gurgel, choosing to stand with a guy when he has a clear advantage on the ground, but another entertaining war. Was a shame about the illegal knee at the end, but Noons looked fantastic. The power and speed of his punches is just ridiculous, he could seriously wreck some dudes at 155. Would love to see Noons vs Melendez.

Jacare-Kennedy was a weird fight. The 2nd best grappler in the world at 185 (2nd to Maia IMO) chooses to stand with Kennedy for 5 rounds. I guess it paid off in the end, as he did land the more effective strikes, but it was not a particularly impressive performance. His boxing is clearly improving, but he really should have used his Jiu Jitsu more. Kennedy did an excellent job stuffing the takedowns though, so I guess you can't entirely blame Jacare.

Shame for King Mo, was hoping he'd pull out the win, but as soon as he began to look confident on the feet I knew it wouldn't last long. Feijao has some serious power, and was going to land the big shot eventually. The slam in the 1st round was sick, was an epic way to start a fight, but other than that Mo didn't really do too much. Feijao did do a great job though, he generally defended the takedowns well and it seemed only a matter of time before he caught Mo on the feet. Overall, a pretty good event. Not great, but definitely interesting and worth watching. Strikeforce really aren't having much luck with the guys they want to hype though are they. They've tried to hype Henderson, Mousasi, Fedor, Lashley, and now King Mo and they've all lost.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Didnt fejao elbow mo at the back of the head?


burgito said:


> You are seriously the dude with the WORST posts in all the forum...I think you might have the worst rep around...


I think he was just copying james toney


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> sorry man but there was no way i couldve seen lashley finishing that fight even if he got the mount back from the ref after the time out. he blew his load and woulda lost in the opening minutes of the third anyway, i personally cant wait to see how he reacts to his first loss


Tiring or not... Lashely dropping hammers on a fighters chin from a mounted position can stop a fight...

That's all gravity with your head trapped between a fist and the canvas....

I'm not saying it was a guarenteed victory that was stripped...

What I'm saying is that it was an absolutly instulting stand up that could have affected the outcome.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

If Lashley would have been given mount he would have won the first 2 rounds convincingly although i dont think he would have finished Griggs in that round. He would have had a little time to catch his breath and i think he would have taken him down in the 3rd. If it wasnt for the stand up i think Lashley would have won via Lay and Pray.

Oh and BTW what is wrong with Josh Rosenthal?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Lashley fight showed how little Lashley has worked on his actual MMA game. He will out wrestle almost all his opponents but he had the opportunity to slap on about 4 subs that a White belt BJJ practicioner would have taken and he didn't even notice. This is MMA not wrestling and until Lasley realises that he'll be an average at best mma fighter. 

On a side note I had the Kennedy/Jacre 48-47 Kennedy anyone else see it that way?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...That uncall for stand-up by the ref when Lashley was in full mount was a serious mistake and I'm sure Big John was shaking his head. To say that Lashley would have won from that position or was stripped of the fight is not true. Griggs did a good job tying Bobby up and defended well from the bottom and Lashley couldn't land clean, flush bombs that would have finished Griggs. Griggs stated that he felt Lashley gassing quickly. Bobby is just way too one-dimentional and needs to lose some of that muscle mass, jack up his cardio and seriously work on his striking if he wants to mess with the top dogs in the division...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> The Lashley fight showed how little Lashley has worked on his actual MMA game. He will out wrestle almost all his opponents but he had the opportunity to slap on about 4 subs that a White belt BJJ practicioner would have taken and he didn't even notice. This is MMA not wrestling and until Lasley realises that he'll be an average at best mma fighter.
> 
> On a side note I had the Kennedy/Jacre 48-47 Kennedy anyone else see it that way?


You got Kennedy landing more leg kick and TDs

Jacare landing more strikes and some front kicks and power shots I beleive...

I think Jacare had better effective agression and cage control 4 out of 5 rounds but also got stuffed on each of his TD attempts..

I gave the edge to Jacare Souza, but it was a really close fight IMO.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I gave the edge to Jacare too, but I can totally see how someone could give that fight to Kennedy. He defended all of Jacare's takedowns, managed to take Jacare down a few times and landed more strikes. However, in a largely striking dominated fight Jacare landed the more significant shots, did more damage and I believe that's ultimately what won him a decision.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was expecting the Jacare/Kennedy fight to be a split decision. I had it 48-47 for Jacare but i really thought it could have gone either way. I dont know what the 1 judge was thinking 49-46???? Kennedy won 2 rounds for sure.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it was just one of those to close to call fights!


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"The Lashley fight showed how little Lashley has worked on his actual MMA game. He will out wrestle almost all his opponents but he had the opportunity to slap on about 4 subs that a White belt BJJ practicioner would have taken and he didn't even notice. "

Well said. Lashley, showed he is very one dimensional. As soon as his takedowns slow down they actually become his heel. ie taking a shot or knee coming in. I'd like to see him do well, however he has a long way to go.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just felt Kennedy executed his game plan better. Got some good leg kicks in and his TDD was great. Okay he got hit with some shots and got cut but he was never really close to being finished.
I scored it:

Round 1: 10-9 Jacare
Round 2: 10-9 Kennedy (although a 10-10 if it was allowed)
Round 3: 10-9 Jacare
Round 4: 10-9 Kennedy
Round 5: 10-9 Kennedy

Although i bet if i watched the fight again 3 more times i'd get a different score every time!
One of those ones where if one of the guys had been the champ you would have given it to him cos neither did enough to get the edge.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it's just one of those too close to call fights!


----------



## killgore (Aug 20, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah it's just one of those too close to call fights!


I was cheering for Jacare the whole fight but when it when the judges gave their decision I was sure it was going to go to his opponent.They both seemed really tired at the end and it seemed to me like Jacare wasn't willing to engage all that much.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The reffereing - Horrible!!

But i have a thought - about Gurgel!
I trully believe his BJJ black belt is the most uselles black belt in BJJ in the world. How can a BJJ black belt fight like this, trying to box!?! Why is he constantly trying to stand?!
How can he teach BJJ classes and then go into a fight and box?? 
I dont't undersrand this!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Some fighters get too confident with their skills!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Some fighters get too confident with their skills!


Maybe.
But what's the point of studying BJJ and not use it in a fight.
Nonsense.


----------

